# Do you find it annoying when clients call you after hours?



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Maybe i shoot myself in the foot when I set up take 90 percent of calls on my cell because i not always in shop and barely use to business lines at shop due to getting use to always using cell.

I put on website calling hours ect. but certain clients persist to call me at like 9pm on a Sunday.
This isn't always an issue, as I have developed a close friendship with many clients and seek to there needs if they are on West cost or it is emergency.

But it is rather annoying when someone " I don't know, text me and calls at 9 30 to ask a retarded question...
Had a dude ask me to call him up via text for bogus job when I was with a female friend haha.

I did however take a call on X Mas, which just went against everything I usually do on holiday but it was for a few Vegas Hotel work so was at my best interest.

Anyone ever tell a client to back off, when these kinda situations happen, kinda creepy in away, I got cell phone numbers of many of manufacturers head people/sales people I work with but I have dignity to separate person/business life with them unless we have a close enough comfort level bond that it not an issue.


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

I have 2 cell phones. 1 for work and one that is personal use. 

The right people have the right number. 

Being on a family cell phone plan it was just another $10 and it works great. 

To make sure I do not miss messages I have a VM service that converts the VM's to email and send them to my email address.

Some customer get calls back during off hours-some do not. But they all THINK they have my personal cell phone number of course. 

You just can not trust that some people will extend the same coutesy to you as what time is too late to call for something very simple.


----------



## Pwear (Mar 7, 2008)

Just don't answer outside of businsess hours. What would happen if they called a shop phone at 9pm? Nobody would answer. Telling a customer to back off would be a really bad business move.


----------



## Bcool (Jul 20, 2009)

Have a work phone and a personal phone is the best advice. 
However, don't turn away customers. "any business is good business" these days... unless it's some pointless job.

I admit, I am HORRIBLE at responding to people through the telephone. I end up playing a game of phone tag. Mostly I work through email, which I respond to quickly.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

My number on my site is my cell, so I get calls at random times of the day...does not bother me.


----------



## Invizzible (Feb 5, 2009)

We run into similar situations. If you answer the phone, be prepared for one of two things. You either discuss business or you tell them you'll call them tomorrow. 

I have a feeling if I addressed the calls in any negative way the other person would not call back period.

My message states my hours and I think most people can figure that if they're calling outside of that time they're going to have to leave a message.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

It usually doesn't bother me but its these certain people to get on my nerves that call with pointless questions which have all answered in black and white on site.
I use to have 2 cells, but it just got complicated so i stick with one, its a gamble in away to not take calls too because I have gotten very important calls after hours.
Maybe i should phrase hours to stating, "if you gonna have a legitimate question and it gonna be a large job feel free to call" but don't call me to ask for recommendation for a Machine/Software late at night .

Classic call a few weeks back was from a chick that also sent her pix for whatever reason (not badd looking female either Ha) wanting to have words " Hella Dunk" in lime green on yoga Bella style pants while she was being attack by a 2 month puggle dog on phone at 10pm. Phrase was gonna be on butt of pants, that made my year after I fond out a puggle is a toy dog mix breed of pug/wennier do Lmfao


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have my office phones set up to transfer to my cell phone if no one answers the office phone. The good part about that is the call always comes in with a 5071 prefix so I no it is being transferred from the office. If it is outside of business hours, I let it go to voice mail, if it is within business hours I answer it. No matter how important the client is, my business day is over. I will get with you tomorrow. If the client decides to go with another vendor because he could not get in touch with me then it was not meant for me to have and more business will come.

I use to do that in the beginning with my Commercial Appraisal Business and pushed myself to exhaustion trying to accommodate everyone but no more! I do not work weekends and at 6pm my phones are off.

Katrina


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

That's what caller id and voice mail is for. You know who's calling, if you don't want to talk, send it to voice mail. Getting stuck in a stupid call at 9pm on a Sunday when you're entertaining is entirely your fault.

You asked for 24/7 access when you made your cell phone your business phone.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

I have our 800 number forwarded to my cell phone. We are in Mississippi but do business nationally, so I usually answer my phone up to 8 PM Central Time which would be 6 PM Pacific. I do have calls at 9 PM or later on the weekends. When I google text the area code of the number that called, it sometimes even comes up on the east coast, which would be 10 PM or later. It blows my mind.


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

I have all calls directed to my cell as well, my 800 number is also forwarded to my cell. I don't answer outside of business hours. 

I get calls throughout the night, several times at around 2-3AM. And I thought I was crazy....


----------



## DavidRobison (Dec 30, 2009)

I used to work as a broker out of my house and got calls at all hours of the day and night. I asked a client once at almost midnight why he called me at midnight and his reply was "well you always answer when I call day or night" so I changed and stoped taking calls at all hours. I had more peace and quiet at night but I also lost a few customers who went to my competitors that still took calls at midnight.

I guess you really need to ask yourself, "do I need this customer" and let that guide you.

Dave


----------



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

Pwear said:


> Just don't answer outside of businsess hours. What would happen if they called a shop phone at 9pm? Nobody would answer. Telling a customer to back off would be a really bad business move.


Agreed. Just don't answer! You're the only one who can set the boundaries.

Something else we do is "train" our long term customers. If we prefer email, I tell them that once I have worked with them once. 99% of them respect this. The 1% that call after hours get the machine and don't have a problem being called back.


----------



## BillyV (May 8, 2009)

I have the 800 number forward to my cell and have it set up to go straight to VM on the off hours.
Only a few of my customers have my direct cell number, I find this works best for me.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

A friend of mine told me that you can have 800 number linked to cell for like 10 bux a month plus a fee per minute but gives client different voicemail and ringer can be different.
I prob. need to do this and let suckers who got reg. # call me still : )

Atleast I know that it aint just me being bombarded with chimps calling at off hours.


----------



## jtannerc (Aug 20, 2008)

i set up a google voice account and post that number as business number. That number rings to my cell phone which the caller doesnt know. Then in the google voice settings, you can have it stop forwarding at say 6:30pm and it will go straight to voicemail.
Also, if you have clients that you are willing to answer anytime for, you can place them in another group that gets forwarded no matter what.


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

The only phone I use is my cell, but I am in control as to if I take a call or not. I do not have any other phone than my single cell, when I am not "working" what I do is change the mode to what I have named "Only Family & Friends" and my phone will only ring if the caller is someone I setup to ring through. It works very well for me.


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

I myself don't mind getting those calls$$, i get both customers that are serious and some that are flakes, but you never know which one is who if you don't answer your phone and talk to them. I knew what to expect when i put my number on my website, but i don't regret doing it because i find i could help potential customers and give more details of my product over the phone which most of the time leads to a sell.


----------



## princessracer (May 31, 2009)

I have one customer who will call me at about 10pm and need something the next day.. and he always complains about the price. 

I finally told him last time that I had to charge him more because I had to push another job aside to do his job. Even though he had known he needed stuff done, he still waited until the last minute to call me. 

Once he found out I was charging him more when he was calling at 10pm.. I havent had an order from him since.. and his vinyl that he desperately needed 5 months ago, is still sitting in my office. 

I may have lost a customer, and about $100 in materials, but to not have that last minute stress nor late night phone calls from a guy that wants to sit there and bs and then complain about my pricing.. priceless


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I love those I needed yesterday clients and dont pick up for a week, I got through that crap with a local HS
Fun delivering to them, it usually for girls track team varsity


----------



## Nikelover (Nov 6, 2009)

you must provide other cell phones for business purposes. and other for personal purposes.
and dont answer call outside business hours.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Hmmm, I thought that was what voicemail and ringtones were for. I also have an 800 number that directs calls to my cell phone. However, I have a special ringtone set up for my incoming business calls, so even if I don't have time to look at the phone, I can tell immediately it's a business call.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I fired my idiotic client that was especially annoying e this week, he didn't like what i had to sy to him and he called me just now, even though I put up boundaries of no calls beyond hours set on website which do not include Sunday


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

mrbigjack50 said:


> I fired my idiotic client that was especially annoying e this week, he didn't like what i had to sy to him and he called me just now, even though I put up boundaries of no calls beyond hours set on website which do not include Sunday


As I alluded to in my post a few days ago, one day you'll have to tell us why you are answering calls on a Sunday when 1) you know who is calling, 2) you already know they are a pain and 3) with one press of a button you can send the call straight to voice mail and returning it during normal business hours?

Because I just don't get it.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

mrbigjack50 said:


> I fired my idiotic client that was especially annoying e this week, he didn't like what i had to sy to him and he called me just now, even though I put up boundaries of no calls beyond hours set on website which do not include Sunday


Hey feel free to have him call us. Our clients can call ANYTIME - 24/7. We have competitors just like you that we have gained countless business from. Anyone else have annoying clients? Pass them on!


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Lol. I make exception but if you want this dude who is broke a$$, annoying, and can't commit to a single job have it, hell have all them that dont feel like paying a $10 art fee for having a banner designed....
I aint an idiot,I been in biz for a bit,compromises will be made, I did a project on Christmas, but I dont do a job that pays peanuts and ends up being a pain.

Here is some easy math for people .. morons that call middle of night, even though it specifies on our sites, you gotta be an idiot to do so,they wont be a good client.
They are most likely high on PCP and i aint playing when I say that.....
GOOD clients who still have half their brains left, dont BOTHER calling an establishment when they know they are closed.. They Email & here is kicker, if they dont use email much than they are prob. a PITA again.

Been there done that, I should write a business book for dummies


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I wish there was a like button (like on facebook) you are guys are great. This thread helped me with a customer and I feel much better about my decision.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I fired cody to after he called me scam artist when I charged him accordingly Lol


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

pressing LIKE button..


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

mrbigjack50 said:


> Lol. I make exception but if you want this dude who is broke a$$, annoying, and can't commit to a single job have it, hell have all them that dont feel like paying a $10 art fee for having a banner designed....
> I aint an idiot,I been in biz for a bit,compromises will be made, I did a project on Christmas, but I dont do a job that pays peanuts and ends up being a pain.
> 
> Here is some easy math for people .. morons that call middle of night, even though it specifies on our sites, you gotta be an idiot to do so,they wont be a good client.
> ...


Here is some easy math for you - A person unhappy with you or your business is 35 times more likely to talk about your company then people who are happy with your service. Hopefully there are no PITA members on this site that were looking for your type of services. Anyone else you would like to offend in promoting your business practices?


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

Hey, I call Mark very late some times because I know he gets up late and works late. Now if I really wanted to bug him, I would call him at eight in the morning!


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

On-line Jerseys said:


> Here is some easy math for you - A person unhappy with you or your business is 35 times more likely to talk about your company then people who are happy with your service. Hopefully there are no PITA members on this site that were looking for your type of services. Anyone else you would like to offend in promoting your business practices?


People havent really been unhappy with me, and if so there been a handful who were just to much of a pain to deal with
So your saying i should hope I didnt offend PITA people on site, well I am warning I dont wanna deal with nickel dime jobs...

This week all calls I got were from legit businesses, that wanted to do some volume work, I am in the works to be exclusive printer/manufacture in North America for a Swiss base company... He knew when to call and found me very professional with only one convo.

I dont come on this forum like a vulture looking for hand out jobs, I got steady flow of work, and have gotten people off here which I am grateful for.
I come on this site to give my input on things and to help people out, this thread alone has helped a few folks out
: )


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

On-line Jerseys said:


> Here is some easy math for you - A person unhappy with you or your business is 35 times more likely to talk about your company then people who are happy with your service. Hopefully there are no PITA members on this site that were looking for your type of services. Anyone else you would like to offend in promoting your business practices?




This thread wasn't about offending anyone it was seeking support about a customer. Sean, wanted to see if how other people handled unruly and unprofessional customers. We have had these type of customers and its nice to see how other people handle them. To be honest, after this post I felt better firing a client a practice that I am not exactly fond of but it was something that had to be done. As professionals in this industry , we do have to a backbone and be able to take criticism and difficult customers but when it costs our sanity then its not worth it. 

For the record- this customer wasn't unhappy with our business he was just unprofessional and overstepped his boundaries with his business practices. If he talks that 35 times bad about my company, I am sure those people he talks to understand what type of person he is and will understand completely.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hey Clara, i ought to send our BFF to deal with him and let see how he handles him Lol.
I should also send this dude to him as well, he looking for a DTG printer to do is 2pac shirts ; )
He did want someone he can call all hours of day/night to ask idiotic questions.
In past 3 days I had a few people email/call me for advice... so hope people dont think I am a grouch because I aint.
If a person know what they are and me saying it to there face, am I a bad guy?
How would you handle a client that says to you umm hey dude, can you do 10 shirts for $40 and do 5 mock up designs and umm yea sweet man....
I got an email like that a few weeks ago no joke, I told dude, yea you want me to do free design work huh?
Do you bit%h to pizza guy a pizza cost 15 bux, oh than you can pay a design fee I guess : )


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

All I can say is WOW.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Anytime the phone rings, stupid reason or not, means someone needs you/your service. Anytime someone needs you/your service, is a good day. Enjoy the sweet sound of that ring. When it stops, you'll feel worse!! We all know this!

I'm starting to get used to making calls all times of the day or night. Most phone numbers lead to an AUTOmated system. Don't really expect a live person at the other end. 

My credit card suppliers have gotten me used to calling on a Sunday 2am if that's when I am doing my bills. Amazingly, there's always a rep on hand at all the companies I deal with, and at that time of night, there is no, "Your wait time is 10 minutes due to heavy volume." Bingo, works for me.

Things have changed from the 9-5 business we grew up with. Online access, 24 hour shopping has changed us all. If you want to answer your phone, I'd say, smart move, there's probably someone online willing to take the biz from you. If their site explains what they want to know even better, maybe they won't have to call the number to confirm or ask their question, they will just place their order!!

And... a retail customer doesn't have to act professionally. They are not professionals, they are consumers.

Hopefully, most extend some courtesies and politeness, which is nice, but not necessarily required for them to spend their cold hard cash with you. 

A business customer, someone you do regular wholesale or contract biz with, I'd surely expect some professionalism in that relationship, as its a biz to biz relationship.

I think everyone said it best when they say, turn the phone off, or to silent, when you don't want to take a call. 

Besides, taking a call on A DATE might land you neither the girl nor the job!! Your mind won't be fully focused on either, and both need full attention!! hahahaa! JK.

Our phone rings thru the night as my husband has machines that need to stay running up and down the coast. Everytime the phone rings, even at 2 am... I saw, smile, let them need you, make them totally dependent on you, amaze them with your courteousness, aptitude, and good nature, even at 2am, and Thank God. Let them please rave to your boss how wonderful it is to have you to call at all hours of the day or night. This is what puts food on our table. The fact that he answers the phone at 2am with professionalism, skill and good nature is why he has a reputation that is spreading, not only thru the customer base, but thru his company as well. The number one guy emails his thanks to my hub personally. 

All of it counts, every call. It is you, and you are your business. Don't let anyone of those "chimps" down, Sean. And you crack me up with your choice of words... 

That one annoying person could end up landing you a dream account. Good luck, shut your phone off sometimes! Mark and I make that deal. But even then, when I ask him for 2 hours at a restaurant, I understand when we are done eating and he pulls that phone out... and I say, thank you. That phone is our link to his living, thus our life. 

I used to hate that phone ringing, but have grown to love it as more and more folks around us lost their jobs, homes, cars, everything. Keep the phone ringing, it really is the best sound, no matter what the question is. 

RING! RING! Hey Sean... ring in the new year... and love it!! haha. See ya, Buddy.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

mrbigjack50 said:


> How would you handle a client that says to you umm hey dude, can you do 10 shirts for $40 and do 5 mock up designs and umm yea sweet man....
> I got an email like that a few weeks ago no joke, I told dude, yea you want me to do free design work huh?
> Do you bit%h to pizza guy a pizza cost 15 bux, oh than you can pay a design fee I guess : )



Yeah but Sean, no matter what time of the day you get a question like that, it's okay to just stay professional and say, "No. If you like I can quote you that job." 

It sounds like the guy is trying to lead you or dictate what he wants to pay. Everyone gets customers like that, and has to handle it.

If they don't like your price, they walk and try it on the next printer. No reason to get reeled in and make snide comments. It ends up feeding on you inside, like it seems to be. 

Why are you talking about pizzas with the guy when all you really need to say is, "No. I can price it for you if you give me a contact. I'll get back to you." Then they say yes or no. Simple. No annoyance, no nonsense, no negotiations. 

No one feels toyed with. Just keep it simple, professional and keep things moving along. Best wishes.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

I feel your pain Sean
I have people call the office after hours but I am not there (LOL), but of course they never leave a message they can't possibly think I am there 24/7 but I do get that at my home with my cabin business. I have had people call me at 2AM and they think you should be here like a hotel, I would turn my phones off but I have a 22 and 25 year old that does not live here and I could never turn off the phone in case of emergency, but when I get those calls at those hours it is a horible feeling when I am running to the phone out of a dead sleep
Business is good but people need to know that you have a business and it is not a 24 hour one.
Good luck
I just PMd you, had a question

Thanks


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I try I try Hehe.. seems like ever girl I dated ended up saying wow at end of night 

I understand that alotta of businesses online take calls all times of night, but my argument is, those site have there Hours next to phone number.
My argument isnt mainly based on getting after hour calls, I will take them, its kool, my argument is that people who are just pain call.

I understand a PITA client can be a big one, has happened a few times, but i can read a person pretty quick after talking to them for a minute or two where our destination will be heading in future.
If I hear them call me "Sean John" Yea not going far, if I see there email called "helpasisterout" yea um nope (for the record that girl was kool sh*t but I just used something like that as reference)

We should have a statistic on calls made after hours, how profitable its been because all mine been down the drain, had nothing to do with way I answered phone because I am super nice on phone, ask anyone who has talked to me that.. penty on this forum
They ended up being crap because they were bone heads, I get the "oh that sounds great man, I will order a gallion shirts tomorrow or yea i get 50 banners" next day comes and nodda, this hasnt happened once oh no, this thread would never exist if so, try 98 percent of time.
But those who call at begining of day always have jobs go through, night people yea, there a bunch of fools "usually" not always because I understand they are sometimes on west coast but there is a time and pace for everything : )

If I need some work done Mark, i call ya at 1am do get that 50 dollar, 24/7 right? (Just playin, but you kinda see how ridiculous that sounds black/white)


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

> ... but of course they never leave a message they can't possibly think I am there 24/7 but I do get that at my home with my cabin business. I have had people call me at 2AM and they think you should be here like a hotel,


I think that's the thing. Prolly customers do not think they are calling people's personal or home phones when it's business. They prolly really are expecting it to be a ''business'' phone. Home based businesses are still relatively new, in the world of commerce. 

Maybe in time, people will really come to understand a phone number "could'' be a home line for a home office, but the more pro your website, card or ad looks (everyone's goal, right?) -- the more likely - customers won't think your home based (the goal, right?) Being bigger lends a certain comfort and aura of confidence to the customer. That's just a generalized statement as I am aware some folks prefer the Mom and Pop better. 

Alot of people these days work two jobs, double shifts, move to graveyard shift if that's what it takes to stay employed and might think "I'll call and leave a message. This way the call is out, and the person can call me back when they get in." 

They might be just as surprised to get a guy on a date, or a sleepy person answering the phone! LOL!!! 





> I would turn my phones off but I have a 22 and 25 year old that does not live here and I could never turn off the phone in case of emergency,


That's another thing. My husband's phone is Strictly for work. If that rings at night, I hear "cha-ching" as that will translate into OT.

But, on the other hand... if our house phone rings at 2am, my stomache goes into a knot and I answer in dread. 




mrbigjack50 said:


> I understand a PITA client can be a big one, has happened a few times, but i can read a person pretty quick after talking to them for a minute or two where our destination will be heading in future.


That's a good point. Also makes it easy to get off the phone fast as well. But doesn't that also come thru when they leave a voicemail, to some degree? 

I think it goes back to the same thing.. if you want to separate your personal time from work time, you have to separate the calls somehow.

Either separate phone lines, separate ring tones, shut it off and catch up with voice mails when you are ready for work calls...


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

The good thing about having a store front is that when I leave I cannot hear the phone because it is 20 miles away but when I get to the office or call and check messages nobody leaves one and then you see they called at 9 or 10 pm on the caller ID and they know I am not there. They could at least leave a message so I could call them back.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh, Sean, I wasn't meaning you don't answer the phone nice. I was talking about my husband. I did talk to you about later on when you get ticked off, cause that just causes you gut rot... and I don't wanna see that happen to you. If you let it roll... it's actually easier for you in the end.

The way I described my husband was not always how he was. You shoulda heard him when it rang sometimes!! Sounds like a (nice) sailor sometimes, but that is because he is trying to give tech support over the phone to some knucklehead who shoulda had it fixed by now if he knew what he was doing and could do the job he was hired for. 

Now, the diff is, that is a biz to biz relationship, as he gives ongoing support to them. Yours are mostly consumer/retail calls, call over, done, in the past. Moving onto the next call. 

But if the job is going somewhere, or the customer is getting to you, it comes thru, how you feel, if you are scowling, if you are smiling, it comes right thru the phone. My husband has changed his general demeanor to one of constant, calm, cool, patience and the difference in his working relationships and reputation is amazing. He even feels better than when he'd let "Mr. Annoying" get to him.

It worked for him and hopefully - something like that can work for you. My husband has come back and told me things are a lot better for him with work because of the new perspective on even the most annoying calls that happen outside of work hours. Best wishes, you know that. =)


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

martinwoods said:


> The good thing about having a store front is that when I leave I cannot hear the phone because it is 20 miles away but when I get to the office or call and check messages nobody leaves one and then you see they called at 9 or 10 pm on the caller ID and they know I am not there. They could at least leave a message so I could call them back.



Agreed, Teresa. Sounds like they were looking for a live body at the other end of the phone.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Kelly-

As you know many people on here are starting t-shirts businesses and have transitioned from retail to professional clients. Thats what I dealt with someone who is just starting out and hasn't learned that you don't act unprofessional and call all hours of the night and email because you want an answer off hours. On top of that asking you personal questions on how you are running your business. Its uncalled for, I am not gonna mother customers who do not know how to handle themselves professionally. 

If this customer is gonna succeed in this business he needs to understand not everything is gonna go his way all the time. I try my best to treat all my customers fairly, I have answered that email or phone call after hours because I know they couldn't call me sooner. But, when its Sunday morning and you get a phone call or a threatening email that you better call them immediately with an answer it gets scary. Not only losing the customer but the fear of retaliation (charge backs or PayPal), or cancellations. 
Or feeling you didn't do enough for the customer to make them happy. Its human nature to want to please everyone all the time. 

my question is the forums are for us to help one another.. but more than likely its gonna be from someone on here then what???


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

FatKat Printz said:


> Kelly-
> 
> As you know many people on here are starting t-shirts businesses and have transitioned from retail to professional clients.


Yeah, I understand that. This is actually an educational forum for all things tee shirt related.

What do you mean "transitioned" from "retail" to "professional" clients?


I'm not sure I understand it, but if I do, and you mean retail vs. account/contract clients, then I can say... alot, and I mean, alot of folks deal with one kind, or the other, or even a mix of both on the forum. 

Still, if you are closed on Sunday, say so and don't answer the phone. If you do, they "know" you are not closed on Sunday, not really.

Someone mentioned here that you "teach'' the customer how they can treat you, and if you let them know fear will get the best of you, they will use it, just like you are saying.

Once your customers are running you via fear, you will be on bended knee to keep everyone happy for fear of the bad word or charge back.

I know the feeling very, very well. I really cannot have a home location business. I will cater to my customers every need, and I do end up working 18-20 hours a day, 7 days a week, for that Very Same reason you mentioned. Fear of an unhappy customer.

There are limits, and balance. Everyone has to find their own.

That wasn't how this thread started. Sean wanted to know what people do with a pesky client that calls after hours when the biz hours are clearly posted on his site.

Answer was simple: don't answer, get a second line, or answer and deal with it.

That fear of the customer, imho, is a whole other animal in itself. 

The pricing discussions I've seen come and go on the forum because of customers instilling fear in forum members and trying to strong-arm or otherwise dictate price and terms. They are not worth it. 

Those are the customers that are best off being "that competitors" customer, you know, the guy down the street that will do the order for a dollar less per shirt than you will!!!  





> Thats what I dealt with someone who is just starting out and hasn't learned that you don't act unprofessional and call all hours of the night and email because you want an answer off hours.


Yeah, but that's part of business, and if you are going to use your personal cell for business, its just really hard to turn the cell off, or to leave it home because you are done with work for the day. 

It's a choice folks make on how to take calls. 



> On top of that asking you personal questions on how you are running your business. Its uncalled for, I am not gonna mother customers who do not know how to handle themselves professionally.


That's just rude and not limited to customers. I bet they ask their best friend the same thing. That's really just dealing with Joe Q. Public in my opinion. 

And of course, deciding to deal or not deal with someone is everyone's personal choice, how they handle their customer service. 

It's what sets businesses apart.




> If this customer is gonna succeed in this business he needs to understand not everything is gonna go his way all the time.


This is where I differ from you. If you are talking a retail, one time customer, the only thing that customer has to know how to do is place the order and pay in full. Done. 

Ordering and paying IS a Successful completion of a transaction for a customer. 

If you are talking an ongoing customer, like someone you supply to regularly, do wholesale with, etc, of course, it'd be nice if it is a good working relationship, with hopefully a higher degree of professionalism and good will than what you'd expect from a one time retail order... but no doubt, ask anyone, there is ALWAYS that difficult to deal with account. And a one time retail customer can be someone you wish was your grandmother. Again, those are just "personality'' issues to me.

How things go should be set by YOUR Company Policies! Not how professional the other party is.

This is how you offer your service, period. They like it, they like the price, they agree, period... yes or no.

It's really that simple to me. 

Once you start bringing words like "fear" and "happiness" into the equation, you've made it complicated.

A customer will always walk away from a fairly priced, quality job done professionally as a HAPPY CUSTOMER. If not, you can't win them all, but most will be happy, and you get your repeats, on Your Terms, terms you can live with.




> I try my best to treat all my customers fairly, I have answered that email or phone call after hours because I know they couldn't call me sooner.


I don't think anyone is saying anything about anyone personally in this thread. I hope no one is taking any of my comments, at least, that way. I really am speaking in generalizations, and about customers behavior and reactions to those behaviors. 

It's one thing to answer the phone, and nicely, but when it gets to you later on, and causes you to make posts about how irritated you are by them, is it really going that well? The way things are being handled? 

Your well being counts for alot. When the stress of the customers makes you keel over one day, then it really wasn't worth taking that call if you really didn't want to. Or listening to threats, bc it got to you.

That's what I'm hearing. Not that folks aren't professional in answering the phone, but that there is resentment about answering those calls.

Don't answer them, it's that simple, and let the chips fall where they may. With customers like the ones you are talking about, the chips will fall, either in your lap, or theirs. That's just the way some of those customers are.

Policy and clear terms are your protection. Enforcing and following them makes you and your customers happier bc everyone knows where the lines are drawn.

Say on your site that you are closed on Sunday and still answer the phone?? Of course the customer (those kind) will wonder... what else can I push for??

That's is pretty much all I am saying, and I'm not alone. I've seen it written by others in this thread as well.

You will either set your terms... or your customers will. It's that simple.




> my question is the forums are for us to help one another.. but more than likely its gonna be from someone on here then what???



Whazzat mean, Fatz? I lost you there.



PS: None of this is meant to incite, if you really look, I'm only talking about an easy way out for you guys. 

Your policies are like your shield. Use it. Will it save you from everything? Nope, nothing does. 

But following your Own Business Hours will save you from the aggravation I hear in these posts.

Best wishes.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Kelly = Yoda


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

There is so much someone new to this business could learn from this thread and from the words of Girlzndolls. I am not sure of your background but I would take from your words you have a professional sales background. You understand that ring of the phone is nothing but $$$ waiting to be plucked. How one answers the phone will determine the percentage of inquiries that turn into revenue. You have to love serving people to be successful in sales. Anyone can learn this business - few can learn to be professional sales people. This is not my job but my passion and yes MrBigJack you can call me at 1:00AM in the morning. If I am here I will answer. You want to do a survey on late night calls and the people you think are flakes because they stay up late night? Approx 6 months ago I took a call at 11:30PM at night from the manager of a rock band Five Finger Death Punch. Won't bore you with details but lets just the number of jerseys we have created for them is substantial. The guitarist also owns a very large MMA clothing company - won't bore you with how many jerseys we have provided them as well. This company sponsors the biggest name in boxing thus our jerseys are being seen and worn by one of the top rock bands and top fighters in the world because of one 11:30PM call. I may take another 100 calls late night before I ever run across another project like that but as Girlsndolls know the more people who call late night with "stupid" questions the closer I am to the next 5FDP like project. Again you can forward your phones to our number for all the people bothering you late night if you wish. We would be glad to assist.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Yea that band sux's Lol.
But yea, 1 hero story in 6 month? Like i said 98 percent are flakes. I guess you ike fishing, me, I go whaling because I can harpoon a big whale and make more money selling that bad boy in Japan than a few trouts.
By this I mean, I try not to waste time with headaches anymore, and deal with print brokers, did 2 big vegas Hotel jobs last month, and have foot in for 97ish Bock Buster on East coast.
And nah they didn't call at 1am coming off a bad trip.

Maybe this will finish up my point, depending on how you structure your business, you either go after large account or tiny ones, me I prefer large but take small ones all time as well happily.
But you never have someone for a large job call you late at night when they know your closed..
Peaked at site on home page yea dont got your hours so i can see where assumption of you being open late be open to mine but on my site says everywhere my hours.
I do get emails from higher profile clients via email but not phone.
You got again lucky with higher profile job calling you late, than again I dealt with bands plenty of times and they are a super pain in butt.

Last math is this 1 PITA = work of 3 regulars customers, 1 PITA higher profile makes 10 time more $$ than 10 regulars but I take 10 regulars any day because atleast they got art ready, number for job right, Pay on time/dont gotta call with death threats ect.

PS
I been in business for 10 years, fast learner too about people, been through many ventures, so got a pretty good view on how people are.
Whether it was in Art world, Furniture making, Retail, Wholesale/Manufacturing, I been there.
Not just pulling this info. outta a$$, again, my Statistic are right about 98 percent but on your case being large call at night turning big is 1ooo to 1 not 100 really.
Also, I said I was really annoyed but still take these so called calls usually, but here is kicker with a drum roll, I gotten tired running my life around people.
Havent have a vacation in a while and lost many relationships to my work because I am jackass that took them late night jobs just remember bro, money comes and goes fast, I now this first hand, got picture me always rolling in best restuarant, dressing only in best ect.

Ok that's is my 2 cents anyways, back to Fan Boy & Chum Chum


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

It's Sunday. Give me a call Sean. smile


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Cough day off Dave Lol. 
You are on my list of, call anytime, including alot of members I have befriended here hehe.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

mrbigjack50 said:


> Kelly = Yoda


What does that mean, Sean. I am not sure how you mean it? 

Also, Yoda speaks in short backwards sentences. I say nothing in a short way. But like Yoda, I am only trying to help. It's there for someone to take or leave. 

So in what way do you mean this?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Sean, I just re-read this entire thread!! LOL! 

1. You really need to take that vacation.
2. Stop answering the phone at night.


You must have said at least 10 times, there is a 98% percent chance of it being a PITA client with a going nowhere question. Rolling with those odds, you will only lose a little bit (2%) to gain 98% of your peace of mind and sanity back! 

Read your own posts. You will easily see "what you need to do" with these late night phone calls. Once you make the choice, don't gripe about it. 

And if the choice doesn't work for you, change it again. Peace, brother.


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

Girlzndollz said:


> What does that mean, Sean. I am not sure how you mean it?
> 
> Also, Yoda speaks in short backwards sentences. I say nothing in a short way. But like Yoda, I am only trying to help. It's there for someone to take or leave.
> 
> So in what way do you mean this?


I pretty sure Sean meant it as you are wise, very wise like Yoda, the wisest person in the Star Wars universe. At least that how I took it and why I thanked him for the post.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Yea Yoda is wise, and you have the force with you ; )
Your cuter to than he is Ha.

Yea. I need to take a break, I keep phone on because some of them calls are girls Lol. and dont gotta pay to talk to them win win situation for me


----------



## Nikelover (Nov 6, 2009)

business calls outside business hours can be rejected.
sometimes there are costumers that are annoying.


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

yeah for call display and call answering!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

mrbigjack50 said:


> morons that call middle of night, even though it specifies on our sites, you gotta be an idiot to do so,they wont be a good client.


The ones who call the phone number listed by a business expecting it to follow standard business practice are the idiots? In a word, no. Pretty harsh language when all you had to do was act like a professional to avoid this ever having been a problem in the first place.

Speaking for myself... I rang my dentist phone number at 8pm last night, and just like I expected it went to voice mail. If it had been re-directed to a personal cell phone I would have been quite horrified. I rang because I wanted to leave a message they'd listen to first thing the next day. Insulating your personal life from business interruptions is not my job as the customer.

I call most businesses whenever I want, because I know most business owners are smart enough not to answer the phone if they don't want to. Voice mail (and phone) is still the best way to contact most small business owners - people who spend their free time writing on an internet forum are the technological e-mail preferring exceptions, not the norm.

If I see hours posted next to a phone number, I expect that to be when the phoneline is manned - not when it can be called.

Only one "idiot" is responsible for separating business from your personal life, and that idiot is not the customer.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Yes I am an idiot Lol. 
My main basis of thread was clients who try to run our lives, who expect us to drop dead on spot when asked to. I use cell # on website because I am not always at the shop, and I got 2 shop lines I barely use.

The original culprit of this thread, knew it was cell which is cool but he knowingly text messages me saying it is urgent call at 9ish at night on New years Day, just to hear him blabber about file formats.
I use to have two cells but was to much of a pain, another reason why I got cell as biz number is I got actual important clients that do need me for meaningful reasons, as for the head aches that is another story.

Anyways real clients that spend $$ and not food stamps to pay for stuff no principle of email, calling at certain time and if it is important they call me late at night.
I get people call me at 10pm but I have a relationship with them business wise & they are also a friend so it kool.

Way I run businesses ain't best way but it work for me now, I use to do it other way around and sometimes you get tired drinking same brand coffee everyday for 10 years.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

mrbigjack50 said:


> Way I run businesses ain't best way but it work for me now,


Soooo... this all was just a rant?


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

My whole life feels like a rant sometimes haha. but no wasn't a rant because a few folk on here have found this thread helpful which was my intent.. I got big things to rants about than this usually but I keep them hush hush : )

Me saying that meant, yes I have flaws in my business which aren't in fact the most practical but they work for me for "most part", certain things come to be outta my hand which is original purpose of thread.
We don't live in perfect world, where everything goes our way but certain things in life should have a system regardless of imperfections in our system.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

mrbigjack50 said:


> My whole life feels like a rant sometimes haha. but no wasn't a rant because a few folk on here have found this thread helpful



Helpful as in......... how not to treat clients?


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

Hawaii warm, Maine freezing. Relaxing good, stress bad. Vacation needed, work can wait. Leave cell phone in Maine.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Eh. again, you guys want these awesome clients have them, I will use excavator to push in your town : )
I get impression you think I am a jerk, far from it, you think I dont know how to deal with clients, nope sorry.
You think this thread wasn't helpful? weird how i got plenty of emails to personal email of people thanking me.
This thread hasn't effect my business, if anything made it better because help me realize who i want for clients and who I dont.
I do go outta way to help people out, but if they deserve it, not on a basis of money, a basis of attitude, personality ect.
If you got bad attiude, you think I will deal with them? I dont care if they are a $5 job or 50 grand.
3 years ago, I dropped 4 major clients equaling around 300 grand because I didn't feel like being someones slave.


----------



## ggraphics (Nov 20, 2008)

Sean, I think I see where you're coming from. The key word here is "expectations". Our society has become spoiled - makes me think of Veruca Salt - "I want it now". As long as there are people out there who will cater to these folks, they will demand. For me, I am heavily against my customers having my cell #. My business model may be different from everyone else's, so I can see other sides. I have a storefront with normal hours. We worked Saturdays until a few years ago. In my life I lean more toward play than work. If I can make the $$ I want without working a weekend, then woo hoo! On the flip side, if a good loyal customer needs to pick something up on a weekend, I'll be there. Relationships in small business go a long way. Would I go up there on a weekend for a new customer...fairly doubtful. When food/$$ becomes scarce, you bet I'll come to the table more often. Thanks for the thread Sean.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

This thread is very interesting (and helpful in many ways ). 

Thanks to Sean for starting it and thanks to all who have contributed (and hopefully continue to contribute) the varying opinions!

While this thread may have started out as a rant about a specific customer that triggered the post, it has some very different philosophies about customer service and sales that people can glean information from.

It does get a bit mixed up at times with the separation of business/personal lives/phone lines, but there seem to be 2 philosophies that are prominent that I've seen talked about by printers and other service businesses:

Philosophy 1) *The focus on a "specific type" of client.* Whether that be "big customers" or "smaller customers" or "sports teams" or whatever. Some printers/businesses feel it serves them best to focus their energy and time on a specific type of customer. They aren't worried to much about losing those "other type" of customers because they don't fit their business plan for success.

Philosophy 2) *The idea that all customers are great for business.* Some printers/businesses are happy to work with any customer, any time, any skill level, any personality type, etc. The large jobs and the small jobs are all equal and even when a phone call doesn't pan out to a sale, they see it as an opportunity to spread the word about their service to someone new...who knows, it could be a great sale (from them or a referral) down the line.

I see more and more businesses these days really picking one or the other. Of course some are a little of both 
*
Where do you fall in?*

(ps. I have a _feeling_ that sean and fatkat may be talking about at least one specific person they've both worked with. I'm sure everyone has had "that type of customer" that is not good for business. I think even the most customer service friendly businesses have customers that take advantage and take things too far)


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Not that Sean needs it, but I can back him on this one because I was one of those emails thanking him for helping me out with a particular client. 

I didn't want to lose him as a client but I couldn't meet his demands and what he required to be happy. I don't mean I couldn't handle his orders. I mean I couldn't handle his personal needs and being at his beckon call. The rude emails and the constant badgering about what's going on with his order. I am talking about over two-week span over Christmas and New Years. He was giving a time frame but it wasn't good enough.

I feel that this client had a great opportunity for his clothing line and will proly fair well. But as a professional client he lacked in boundaries and tact. He is business professional and acted as though we were friends and it was ok to act this way. 

Sean gave me the strength to fire him as a client without being remorseful. So this thread has nothing to do with how we treat customers it was meant on how to handle them. 

No one is judging anyone on how they handle their phone calls or emails.. your business is your business.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks Rodney, yes it originally was a rant like you said, but than it took turning point when others put there insight into it. The reasons for these threads in my mind isn't something people agree on, if we all agreed upon everything than how would we learn from one another or our mistakes?
Basis of inelegance/progress in society is to see if something works and if it don't than we try something else.
Another issue here is that there is a mix between online base business/ offline.. as for me I do both but offline is a select few who known me for years and I don't strive to pursue new "local" clients as I have a certain routine which alot people can't handle were it is appointment only and I change times on the hour at times.
I actually like to make a friendship with client. I ain't all businesses always which what makes my clients love me and find my unique. But it backfires like Carla mentioned.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I was just kidding Sean when I wrote that about a rant. I think Sean knew that. 
I, for sure, do believe that people are getting something out of the thread, and were from the start.
I hope my little joke about "all this for a rant" didn't seem to demean the value in anyway from my side. 
I'm a big proponent of various discussions being helpful to people/readers/contributors in ways the authors will never know about, not fully, ever.

No one knows what people take away from these threads, and what Sean is dealing with, many people deal with. I already saw that Sean posted that people were contacting him because of the thread for help via email/PM, etc. I was just kidding.

Most rants turn into some of the best threads, bc if you've got that problem, chances are... someone else does, too! 

Now, figure your phones out!! haha! Can't say you don't know what your choices are after this thread!! 

PS: I particularly liked learning about the Google phone thing. Even my husband said, "Hmmm!" Not sure I thanked it yet. That was great.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Lol. nah I know you were kidding : )
All the smiles gave it away, but I was clarifying myself to some other members who think I was typing nonsense Ha.
I know that I sometimes get a little carried away with my wording in threads, usually gets me in trouble, prob. because I through in emotions I feel & open minded thoughts which may at times not be proper ; )

This thread is kinda like one of those things people hide behind closed doors because, yes economy is tough but you can't let that dwindle you to new lows.
If anything I am doing much better this year than last, I put my foot down more towards certain clients that just were to much f hassle and assumed I owe them big time because they spend alot.
Sure they may spend alot but when it comes down to calling them constantly to get money for a job, comes to be different story... or they ask why you deserve to be payed X amount?

Over the years I learned if you loose one jerk client you will gain 2 better ones, it kinda like a cause/effect thing.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

mrbigjack50 said:


> My whole life feels like a rant sometimes haha. but no wasn't a rant because a few folk on here have found this thread helpful which was my intent.. I got big things to rants about than this usually but I keep them hush hush : )
> 
> Me saying that meant, yes I have flaws in my business which aren't in fact the most practical but they work for me for "most part", certain things come to be outta my hand which is original purpose of thread.
> We don't live in perfect world, where everything goes our way but certain things in life should have a system regardless of imperfections in our system.


Agreed. Also, I had to go out when you were posting this, or I'd have written to you. People have been getting something from this thread since the beginning. At first, seemed like it might be you, then, others, then, not you - well - because your system works for you! 

But, I was only trying to help you out "as a person" bc I know that irritation can get to your health, it can affect your business, and also that fear of an unhappy customer can lead to an imbalance in personal/work life. Either my husband or myself have been in one or more of those situations.

Hope you get that vacation, and take a date, so the only one you really want to talk to will be in person, and you can "UN-plug"! 

See ya, and ps: in no way was my post of "was this just a rant'' meant to demean the thread, it was a joke to Sean. Thread is great. I don't hang around lousy threads!!    hee!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

mrbigjack50 said:


> Lol. nah I know you were kidding : )


Good!!! I thought so!! This isn't our "first time" talking! 



> All the smiles gave it away, but I was clarifying myself to some other members who think I was typing nonsense Ha.


Yeah, I stayed away from all that. Figured you could handle it, or you'd all hash that out nicely amongst yourselves. 



> I know that I sometimes get a little carried away with my wording in threads, usually gets me in trouble, prob. because I through in emotions I feel & open minded thoughts which may at times not be proper ; )


Yeah, well, again, not our first time talking, and I walk around that stuff. I understand some of that is just ''you''. Your personality. Imho, it's personalities that bring a board alive, and as long as nothing goes to far, does not get personal, is not insulting, or flaming, well, you know. Didn't I tell you your wording kills me? Some choice words there! I think it's "possible" you've learned how to live successfully on the edge!! hahaa! 

One word of caution would be if customers ever stumble onto the forum. They see the words. That's all. But, it sounds like most of your customers are familiar with you, so it's probably not that big of a deal in your case. 

Outside of staying within the forum guidelines, that would be the only thing I'd worry about. 




> This thread is kinda like one of those things people hide behind closed doors because, yes economy is tough but you can't let that dwindle you to new lows.
> If anything I am doing much better this year than last, I put my foot down more towards certain clients that just were to much f hassle and assumed I owe them big time because they spend alot.
> Sure they may spend alot but when it comes down to calling them constantly to get money for a job, comes to be different story... or they ask why you deserve to be payed X amount?


You have to run your business, I agree, and if you don't, they will. That's what we both are saying, that's what I've been saying in almost each post. 

If you can't plan your time, you won't keep up with your workflow. To some degree, you do have to "block" out hours that are for getting the actual "work" done, or time to feed yourself, sleep, unwind so you can live another day to go back again and do it tomorrow.



> Over the years I learned if you loose one jerk client you will gain 2 better ones, it kinda like a cause/effect thing.


Frees up time to find better clients. I'm going to call you at 11pm.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Lol. go for it I prob. be awake all night, rough night ; (


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

mrbigjack50 said:


> Lol. go for it I prob. be awake all night, rough night ; (


Oh dam, forget it, you might keep me awake! 

Jk, good luck with whateve you've gotta do, hope it goes faster than you expect it too and no 'snags'. See ya, Sean.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Well i read the 5 pages and i really feel tired but just like Sean said , i also have me cellphone as me phone shop. And i agree with him but all what i do is. After hours i dont pick up, and one more thing im really thank full to Sean because he been helping me with me questions about prices and machines problems and also how to get more bussiness from new customers, and im located in the twin cities but i never will call some one after hours because i know how that feels.
Robert.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanx bro, haha. this shall be my new answering machine tune:

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QJnE-uiJvo[/media]

Yea I be eating my chips too Ha. and change it to Sean, happened last night at 9 30 Lol


----------



## SHIROINEKO (Mar 31, 2010)

I wouldn't mind. Just don't answer the call.


----------

